# No vga on gpu



## Phoenix117 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi guys my pc has a nvidia gtx 650ti boost gpu which has a 
Hdmi
Displayport
Dvi d dual link
Dvi i dual link

Now,i would like to connect 3 vga monitors to the same.
I have a hdmi to vga adapter,
But cant seem to find any other type of adapters.
Any options?


----------

